# В чем разница между OO и Ximian OO

## ZmiyGorinich

В общем интересут что лучше ставить и вчем их отличие.

----------

## kon

diff между сдвухсот мегабайтными файлами тебе словаим рассказать?

да нафиг надо.

----------

## hermes_jr

Да те же яйца, только сбоку... Версия от ксимиан чуть симпатичнее, вот и вся разница. Кстати этот вопрос уже поднимался, если вдруг найду - ссылку добавлю.

[edit]: ссылка (последние три поста)  :Laughing: Last edited by hermes_jr on Fri Mar 04, 2005 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А кто просил diff?  :Smile: 

 *kon wrote:*   

> diff между сдвухсот мегабайтными файлами тебе словаим рассказать?
> 
> да нафиг надо.

 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Ok. Спасибо

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Да те же яйца, только сбоку... Версия от ксимиан чуть симпатичнее, вот и вся разница. Кстати этот вопрос уже поднимался, если вдруг найду - ссылку добавлю.

 

----------

## kon

отличие == diff

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Неа... отличие Siemens M65 от Siemens M55 совсем не значит diff. В том числе и отличие Linux от Windows

 *kon wrote:*   

> отличие == diff

 

----------

## lefsha

 *kon wrote:*   

> diff между сдвухсот мегабайтными файлами тебе словаим рассказать?
> 
> да нафиг надо.

 

нет, лучше рот закрыть и не открывать.

----------

